# Yumove tablets



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Has anyone used these before? Pet Supplies | UK's Leading Pet Supplies One-stop Shop Online - Monster Pet Supplies. It came through today on an email and I hadn't herd of it before. It does seems to have good reviews on that site and a tablet would be a lot easier to give to my two than a powder. I've never heard of the site before though, so this isn't a recommendation.
I started my two on mobile bones this week but the great white fluffy thing isn't keen on the taste, he needs 3 scoops in every meal according to the pack, so it's pretty much all over his dinner and he keeps taking bits out and shaking all the powder off, he usually eats anything I put in front of him as long as it used to be alive.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Yumove is what other people use if the dog in question cannot tolerate maize, so they cannot give mobile bones.

Am sure those who use yumove have good results. I am sure SixStar uses both, not together but for two of her dogs and would recommend it. As will other users on here.

However, am not sure if it it tablet form or liquid they use. I am sure whatever form it is in, it should work well.

Loving the fact the great white fluffy one is being picky! Had to smile reading that


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We do! For about 18 months now 

Our Bob has them on the recommendation of our vet, & I can genuinely say it has made a difference to the way he moves as he has poor hips, his gait is so much more 'fluid' now, is the only way I can describe it 

Can't help with the getting Henrick to eat them, Bob enjoyed the Mobile Bones & enjoys these, but then Bob would probably enjoy cardboard if it was soaked in chicken juices


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That's great thanks, I will use up the mobile bones on Bella the Belly and get some youmove for the daft fluffy one , I can't see him having a problem with the tablets though, I'm very good at tricking them into thinking tablets are the biggest treat ever . 
Neither of them have any real issue with joints that I know of, but the fluffy one is 6 this year (omg where did the last 6 years go ), but he still carries on like a pup, and I don't think leaping 5ft into the air to catch a ball, or wrestling with a crazy Bella is going to be very good for his joints.


----------



## katysu (Aug 26, 2009)

My middle ages springer has gone lame a few times, vet diagnosed suspected cruciate ligament injury in back right knee. But said without an X-ray she couldn't be sure. 
Vet said put her on conservative management for 8 to 12 weeks (short pavement walks) & hope it gets better on its own. If not go back. 

Shes at the 8 week stage, OK but sometimes shes stopped on a walk going lame for a few seconds. Otherwise bouncing around as springers do. (& difficult to stop her doing so)

Upped her salmon intake & giving chondroitin rich treats (Millies wolfheart), plus put her on a joint supplement:

The ones I considered were:

Synoquin EFA contains a purified Krill Oil, Dexahan, 
YUMOVE is rich in natural chondroitin sulphate from green lipped mussel 
Seraquin contains curcumin (in tumeric) 

I discounted synoquin EFA & Yumove because of the possible link with the contents of plaque off (I think that product: seaweed & some sort of algae, caused her a skin allergy & looking at Plaqueoff site the manufacturers do say it can cause allergic reactions in a few cases.
Plaqueoff does not contain Krill or green lipped mussel - I just thought it could possibly be similar, so I discounted to be safe)

cortaflex - either as a vet stength liquid or as a powder - called cortavet.

All the above have good reviews from users, including Yumove which is made by Lintbells (yumega plus). 

I chose cortavet powder & am moving her onto the vet stength liquid as the powder finishes (only because the powder is a lower dose).

No problems at all with corta vet (its mainly sugar, but the dose is small) and if you believe the blurb, it has broken the active ingredients down to their amino acids so you need a lot less for it to be effective. 
There is no long loading time (only 5 days on double dose) some of the other products have weeks of loading time.

Others I wished I had seen before I had started on cortavet are these two:

nutramax Cosequin DS PLUS MSM Chewable Tablets - this becasue of its inclusion of MSM which is supposed to be good for joint problems.
Flexadin Advanced for Dogs
Have not looked at either in detail.

Unsure whether I can add MSM on its own as an extra to cortavet/cortflex liquid.

I wasn't able to find any independent reviews on any of the products - very frustrating, had to rely on the manufacturers blurb to try and make a decision.

I can't say whether cortavet has helped my dog or not, hope it has.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, I use Yumove, and the reasons that I do so have nothing to do with my dog not being able to tolerate maize, I prefer the product to Mobile Bones.

Fortunately there are many different products on the market to suit the personal preferences of both dogs and owners.

The dogs love them and the bonus for me is that they are in tablets form as I travel. I have been using them for 7 years.

There is currently a Royal Veterinary College study being done to determine the clinical effectiveness of the product.

They do three different products for dogs, regular, working dog and young and active.

Joint Supplements for dogs, Glucosamine for dogs ? Yumove


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I use Yumove, I can't say for definite if they have made a difference but I started giving them to both dogs when Toby ruptured his cruciate ligament (first time).

He made such a great recovery form the op (& then the second one!) that I continued to use them. He's not had any stiffness or limping so I am going to stick with these.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I've used Yumove for Henry for about 2 years now as a preventative measure. He's 6 now and has 1 tablet per day.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Indie has yumove young & active - I just break the tablets in half (she has 3) and drop them in her food. I usually get mine from viovet as their price for the 240 is usually pretty good.

Yumove Joint Supplement Mobility Aid for Dogs & Cats


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Ziggy has regular Yumove, and has done for about 2 1/2 years. It's made a real difference to her mobility and the results are much better than with Dorwest glucosamine/chondroitin which I was using before. Ziggy can't tolerate Metacam which the vet put her on for arthritis (both hips, one shoulder) and combined with a bit of weight loss, she runs round like a nutter and many people are amazed she's so fast (not even realising she's about 12).

Kite's on the Young and Active version.

Ziggy used to accept the tablets, but took against them and now I crush them into her food.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I used it for Todd. He did well on them for a while but I found them to be quite expensive and they seemed to become ineffective after a year or so.

I then used Petzyme (from Pets at Home) and found them to be better value and he was on those for about 2 years before he died. He did well on them.


----------



## Tim9874 (May 20, 2014)

I am looking for the solution


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Has anyone used these before? Pet Supplies | UK's Leading Pet Supplies One-stop Shop Online - Monster Pet Supplies. It came through today on an email and I hadn't herd of it before. It does seems to have good reviews on that site and a tablet would be a lot easier to give to my two than a powder. I've never heard of the site before though, so this isn't a recommendation.
> I started my two on mobile bones this week but the great white fluffy thing isn't keen on the taste, he needs 3 scoops in every meal according to the pack, so it's pretty much all over his dinner and he keeps taking bits out and shaking all the powder off, he usually eats anything I put in front of him as long as it used to be alive.


I did try yumove before trying Mobile bones on Kobi and although it seemed to help to a degree he seemed better on Mobile Bones which I still give him now.

All dogs are different though, and what works better on one may not work so well on another so its worth trying if you are having problems getting her to eat the MB.

Mine have wet and things like mince in the evenings so I found mixing it in thoroughly with the evening meal they do eat it all and it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## Tim9874 (May 20, 2014)

My 11 year old Lab was starting to feel her age. With arthritiis in her back and hips and on the advice of my vet, I decided to give her Yumove tablets but it didnt worked .then i gave her glucosamine I am happy to say that it does work. My old girl has gotten some life back into her and seems to move with much more ease. I would recommend that you introduce this product to your pet in small doses (half a pill with each meal) as it may cause diarrhea if given in too great a quantity. You will see positive results in your pet within days. Try it!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Just bought some Yumove Young and Active for my new puppy I am expecting.


----------

